# Hello from a non-writer!



## mmenzel (May 23, 2008)

Greetings,
My name is Mary. I am not a writer, but together with my husband Marius I run 2 book and author related websites. We do book reviews, author interviews, and author promotion. I'll be mostly lurking as I am not here to spam, but every now and then I'll have a useful article that I hope is OK to post.

That's about it, just wanted to let everyone know who I am.

Thank you!


----------



## Aurasheild (May 23, 2008)

Pleased to meet you. A few of the members might be able to get help from you on how to get out there and active.


----------



## Nickie (May 23, 2008)

Hello to you, Mary, and welcome to Writing Forums. Who knows, when you are reading all these entries, you'll start writing yourself...


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (May 23, 2008)

Welcome, Mary.  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## TJ Cruse (May 23, 2008)

Hello Mary. Welcome to the forum.

TJ


----------



## mi is happy (May 23, 2008)

Welcome.... Why did  you join a writing forum if you aren't interested in writing?


----------



## Shinn (May 23, 2008)

Hey there Mary and welcome


----------



## mmenzel (May 23, 2008)

mi is happy said:


> Welcome.... Why did  you join a writing forum if you aren't interested in writing?


Like I said I'll have useful articles from time to time and I want to share them here where many people can benefit from it. And since I'm not a spammer I introduced myself. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 27, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum your sites look great


----------

